# FS: 12g Rimless Tank w/ Filter, Heater, Etc (new pics)



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Bought this off a BCA member last summer and only had it setup for 2 weeks before I took it down and gave it to my mother in law who just recently gave it back.

Tank is ~12 gallons. I believe it's acrylic (but it may be glass?) and it probably has a few scratches on it. No lid, never had one.
Comes with 
- a aquaclear 30 (I believe) HOB filter
- some sort of LED lighting (which has 3-4 LEDS burnt out, I believe she dropped one end in the tank for a moment - the rest are still working though) It has a neat on/off/moonlight switch where the moonlight turns on blue leds. 
- a water cleaning vacuum hose with auto-siphon (so much nicer than the normal ones) 
- gravel
- Tank is 18"x11.5". It has a lip/base which extends a bit on the front/sides. Roughly 19.5x13".
Price: $40

I'm a 2 minute drive from Brentwood Mall in North Burnaby


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Price drop: $40


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

OBO, need this gone by end of the week


----------



## 300g (Sep 24, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> OBO, need this gone by end of the week


what is the dimensions?


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Tank is 18"x11.5". It has a lip/base which extends a bit on the front/sides. Roughly 19.5x13".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b604 (May 1, 2013)

is this tank still available? send me a PM?

Thanks, B


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Still available, new pics added to first post.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Need it gone this weekend. Would make a great gift! 

$40 and its yours. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow... Can't believe this is still available.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Bump still available


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Would you be willing to sell just the filter? I'm looking for a ac30 and would be willing to buy it off you.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

This is still available, $20 <headsmack> So cheap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Would you sell the tank seperatly?


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Its $20! Take it all and sell the other stuff for more than $20. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

where in burnaby are you?


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Canadian731 said:


> where in burnaby are you?


read original post


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

778-870-2203 I can come pick it up at brentwood mall tonight in 30mins offer only stands for the next 10mins or so as I have to be at work for 9, if not I may be able to come tomorrow during the day


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

What a smoking deal!! If i was closer i'd be buying it in a heartbeat!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I will be in Burnaby tomorrow at around lunchtime and can come and pick it up wherever you say, if it is still available.
Just PM me when you know.
Thanks!


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well op I hope I still have first dibs, Lol I'm about 15mins away from Brentwood mall and I'm free until 5


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sure. I just said I can pick it up if available


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

All im saying is if you snag it you'll have some angry gourami to answer to


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Never wanted anybody being angry at me. Even less an angry gourami


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey all, I can't find the heater - no idea where it is, so no heater included but it's still an outrageous deal. I'm including some hardscape stuff not even mentioned. 

Based on contact date, the following people have dibs

#1 PuffingNshrimpin - msg'd about the heater missing if I don't hear back by 9:10am today then on to the next person
#2 Canadian731 
#3 InfraredDream

PS: Everything together is pretty heavy, you will not be taking this home via transit!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I would come with a car and I am still interested as I mostly care for the tank 
So, let me know by lunchtime, if you can. Thanks!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

#1 has replied, if things fall through i will let you know. Please pm your cell number in case. Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Sold!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

